# Shoto Budo



## Fozzy (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I wondered if anyone could help me, I will be moving to the Edmonton area soon, could you tell me if there are any Shoto Budo classes in the area, if so where abouts are they.

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## tko4u (Oct 8, 2008)

not sure you posted in the right area, you might try posting this in your arts area....



good luck!


----------



## MBuzzy (Oct 8, 2008)

Welcome to MT!!  Happy posting!


----------



## IcemanSK (Oct 8, 2008)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Oct 8, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## hapkenkido (Oct 10, 2008)

hello and welcome to MT, hope you find what you are looking for


----------



## morph4me (Oct 10, 2008)

Hello, welcome to MT .  I can't answer your question, perhaps if you start a thread in General Martial Arts Talk you'd get a better response


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 10, 2008)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## bowser666 (Oct 24, 2008)

Welcome to MT and enjoy your stay.  Good luck in your search for answers.  I am nto from that area but keep looking you will find your info soon.


----------



## Kacey (Oct 24, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------

